# S-Jungle slingshot - an EDC in camo!



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's a quick review of the S-Jungle slingshot I recently got from Snipersling.com. Wasp Uniphoxx. Maybe a tad lighter and thinner than either. I can find no mold marks, and the camo finish is top notch.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one Ray! That Axiom style has always been my favorite. Looks like a beautiful day to shoot there too.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That does look like a comfortable slingshot and I do love the camo


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice one. How was the shipping time?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice one, excellent review


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

StringSlap said:


> Nice one. How was the shipping time?


Not bad. About two weeks.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome review! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice one Ray 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Love your videos. Mainly because your good humor is contagious. And also because we have identical catch boxes! LOL


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Those barrels make great catchboxes. I just don't worry much about the weather, although I do hang some plastic over the opening to keep the rain out.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have seen that frame has a cool look nice vid Ray


----------

